# 8530 rebuild finished at last



## calstar (Jun 5, 2017)

Posted this in the restoration section first, follow the link below to read/see it.  Brian

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/clausing-8530-rebuild-finally-finished.59599/


----------

